# Shaving Equipment-Razor Blade,cream etc..



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello DW

Im currently using a Gillette Fusion razor blade which I know isnt the best to use at the moment :thumb:

Im looking to buy a proper razor blade plus blades that will give me a closer shave and better shave.

I have been reading through the threads but am unsure as to what would be suitable for me so any help would be greatly appreciated.

My hair doesn't grow thick and can go afew days or a week or so without shaving, friends say its like bum fluff 

I dont really get a thick stubble and hair is pretty soft,my skin is a little sensitive but is clean and spot free...most of the time

I use clinique products for my facewash,mositurisors and use the aloe vira shaving gel with the post shave healer for afters

Any help would be much appreciated :wave:

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I like the look of the Merkur 38c http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...268141/HD-Barber-Pole-38C-Safety-Razor-Chrome

Nice little multi packs  http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a 39c and am very happy with it. SOOO much closer than my old de razor which itself was much closer and more comfortable than my mach 3. The slant is definitely helping there. It's also much more comfortable now I'm used to it. It tingled a lot at first as my skin wasn't used to such a close shave! I've used derby blades, merkur blades and feathers blades and am very happy with feathers. 

As for soap, I'm unsure myself what to try next but I quite fancy a fancy one in a nice bowel, also want to try a new aftershave balm so am interested in other replies


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Whats the difference between the Merkur 34C,38C??
what do the numbers mean??

what do we think about the kits??
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk...itionalshaving/_268168/1/Shaving-Starter-Kits

Thanks everyone
Ibi


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

if you search for merkur on this forum it comes up with loads of info .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Ibi,

I used to use something like this set (same company, same idea, just a slightly different razor and brush style)

http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/modern-3-piece-shaving-gift-set.php

I only stopped using it, as I have upgraded to the one below - yes, like detailing once the DE bug hits you, you need to keep trying and buying! lol

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/Merkur_Futur_4_Piece_Shaving_Set_with_Bowl_750.html#a2253

I use those guys ^^^ for everything, very good IMO.....

Anyway....It is a few years old, but still very usable, the razor is nice and clean as is the brush, if you would like, and I know this is not to everyones taste, but I could send it down to you to use...

This way, you will get to know and understand the razors, and know if it's for you, without shelling out for loads of products...

I can even send down a pack of brand new personna blades to use with it...fully wrapped and never opened (I have the box of 200 so, I have a few spare!! :lol

Anyway, let me know.....

:thumb:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Hey Ibi,
> 
> I used to use something like this set (same company, same idea, just a slightly different razor and brush style)
> 
> ...


Your too kind Cueball I may take you up on your offer :thumb::thumb:

Many thankss
Ibi


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ibi_TME said:


> Your too kind Cueball I may take you up on your offer :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Many thankss
> Ibi


If you would prefer, i can post a photo of mine up, so that you can see the condition etc before making your mind up....

I'm not back in the UK until next week though.....

:thumb:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> If you would prefer, i can post a photo of mine up, so that you can see the condition etc before making your mind up....
> 
> I'm not back in the UK until next week though.....
> 
> :thumb:


That would be good Cueball :thumb:

I dont mean to sound rude or offend you in anyway but would you like anything for it? 

Many thanks :wave:
Ibi


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice one Cueball :thumb:

Think its a loan but i would guess a sale after would work... lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ibi_TME said:


> That would be good Cueball :thumb:
> 
> I dont mean to sound rude or offend you in anyway but would you like anything for it?
> 
> ...





PaulN said:


> Nice one Cueball :thumb:
> 
> Think its a loan but i would guess a sale after would work... lol
> 
> ...


I'm fine..thanks for offering though......

If you use it and like it, keep it.... if not, maybe pass it on to another DE shaving newbie....

:thumb:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

I dont mind to be honest with you :thumb:

You can post it out for me please and PM me your address to so once I've tried it i will return it 

is the razor like the Merkurs? a safety razor? 
the reason i ask is I don't want to cut my face! 

The reason for looking for a proper razor was to shave properly and it was my birthday recently so was looking to buy a razor plus the rest of the kit with the money i got.

Many thanks 
Ibi


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ibi_TME said:


> I dont mind to be honest with you :thumb:
> 
> You can post it out for me please and PM me your address to so once I've tried it i will return it
> 
> ...


Yes the razor is the same, it's a DE (double edge) one....

It takes time to get used to them and how to shave with them if you have been used to cr**y plastic ones.... these are very nice, proper, razors...

Will you cut your face... probably a few small nicks here and there... but you won't kill yourself...

Trust me, it's worth every moment getting your technique right...

:thumb:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Yes the razor is the same, it's a DE (double edge) one....
> 
> It takes time to get used to them and how to shave with them if you have been used to cr**y plastic ones.... these are very nice, proper, razors...
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your advice and help,it really is much appreciated :thumb:

I will send you a PM with address details :wave:

MAny thanks
IBi


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

What sort of shaving cream/foam/oil/soap would people recommend to start with??

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I'm fine..thanks for offering though......
> 
> If you use it and like it, keep it.... if not, maybe pass it on to another DE shaving newbie....
> 
> :thumb:


Cueball,

Im thinking about buying a XKR and wondered if i could borrow yours first???? 

Seriously nice offer with the shaver.

PaulN


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I was thinking of getting married... can i borrow your wife cuey? (are you married?)

And it is a very nice offer, and another reason why i regard cuey as one of the nicer members on here

That and the banter is good


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Im thinking about buying a XKR and wondered if i could borrow yours first????





maggi112 said:


> I was thinking of getting married... can i borrow your wife cuey? (are you married?)


I will pay both of you to take both!!!! :doublesho:doublesho

How about my wife, in the XKR?!?!?!?!

:lol::lol:

Cheers guys!

:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Probably less space in the xk than my car though. How about on? 

I'm tempted! 

Is there nothing cuey doesn't do "right"? He wears sharp suits, shaves the proper way and drives a proper car


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> Probably less space in the xk than my car though. How about on?
> 
> I'm tempted!
> 
> Is there nothing cuey doesn't do "right"? He wears sharp suits, shaves the proper way and drives a proper car


You need to remove the swirls though  :lol:

Plenty I don't do right, trust me! I think the things I am interested in, I try my best with.... cars, bikes, suits, shave, chicks!

:thumb:



Ibi_TME said:


> What sort of shaving cream/foam/oil/soap would people recommend to start with??
> 
> Thanks
> Ibi


I use these products, I use the pre shave oil, then the shave cream...

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/cgi-bin/ss000001.pl?page=search&PR=-1&TB=A&SS=AOS

But get advice from other people, lots of products out there, all for different skins etc....

Have you checked out our thread on here about shaving and all the products?!?!

Nice long read, and plenty of help!

:thumb:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> I was thinking of getting married... can i borrow your wife cuey? (are you married?)
> 
> And it is a very nice offer, and another reason why i regard cuey as one of the nicer members on here
> 
> That and the banter is good


+1!!:thumb:

Deffo one of the nicest members!
I was surprised that he was happy to do that with shaver 
and may this kindness be repaid to you someday :wave:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> You need to remove the swirls though  :lol:
> 
> Plenty I don't do right, trust me! I think the things I am interested in, I try my best with.... cars, bikes, suits, shave, chicks!
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Cueball :thumb:
Am part way through reading it all :wave:

Thanks
Ibi


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ibi_TME said:


> +1!!:thumb:
> 
> Deffo one of the nicest members!
> I was surprised that he was happy to do that with shaver
> and may this kindness be repaid to you someday :wave:


Thanks 

I am paying back (or forwards...depending on how you look at it), don't worry about it :devil:

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I will pay both of you to take both!!!! :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> How about my wife, in the XKR?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...


Trying my very best to keep this out the gentlemans section......

Any photos of the 2 above and are they both runners?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Trying my very best to keep this out the gentlemans section......
> 
> Any photos of the 2 above and are they both runners?


Hmmmm...

Wel these are the airbags...in very good working order...










^^ That is getting deleted very quickly, she will kill me!

:doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find the Cella shaving soap to be very good.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What's that mitchells stuff I've just bought by comparison ross?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

maggi112 said:


> What's that mitchells stuff I've just bought by comparison ross?


Its up there James,the Mitchells soap is superb too:thumb:I treat my shaving soap like my car shampoo ie I have too many:lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha I've only got one or two but I'm starting to collect! I'll be moving onto brushes next


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have 7 or 8 different soap/creams:lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

:lol: you'll have me at it soon. Bad influence you are!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.shaving-shack.com/kent-bk2_pure-grey-badger-shaving-brush-white.html


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

OO I like that! Tempting lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am thinking about it


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't justify it this month, too much to pay for  that and I just spent £35 on soap, balm and a cheap bag :lol:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

For an extra tenner I would buy one of Peter's brushes.

http://newforestbrushes.blogspot.com/

The knots in them are excellent. I have one of his finest 2 bands and it performs really well.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

DE shaving is costing me a fortune:lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> Wel these are the airbags...in very good working order...
> 
> ...


I really hope no one was fast enough to take a copy and save it on their desk top........


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> I really hope no one was fast enough to take a copy and save it on their desk top........


like you?!?!?!?!??!?!?

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> like you?!?!?!?!??!?!?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


It would have such a waste of a perfect wind up in a few months not too!

lol


----------

